# Sprinklers in Electrical Rooms in City of Boston, MA



## mshields (Jun 12, 2012)

In 2011, the Boston Fire Department put out a new directive called Fire Prevention Order 11-1.  This supercedes a similar document called Fire Prevention Order 93-1.

In reviewing this new directive, I came across a statement that reads (it’s at the bottom of page 15 if you have a copy); The electrical rooms shall not have sprinkler heads except as required per 780 CMR (the Mass Building Code – which is the IBC with ammendments).

My question is where does the Mass Building code require sprinklers in Electrical Rooms?


----------



## Mac (Jun 12, 2012)

The requirement is likely found in NFPA 13, the Standard for Installation of Sprinkler Systems. The exception (in NY) for certain rooms and areas is in the Building Code, 903.3.1.1.1 "Exempt Locaitons":    903.3.1.1.1 Exempt locations. Automatic sprinklers shall not be required in the following rooms or areas where such rooms or areas are protected with an approved automatic fire detection system in accordance with Section 907.2 that will respond to visible or invisible particles of combustion. Sprinklers shall not be omitted from any room merely because it is damp, of fire-resistance rated construction or contains electrical equipment.

1.	Any room where the application of water, or flame and water, constitutes a serious life or fire hazard.

2.	Any room or space where sprinklers are considered undesirable because of the nature of the contents, when approved by the code enforcement official.

3.	Generator and transformer rooms separated from the remainder of the building by walls and floor/ceiling or roof/ceiling assemblies having a fire-resistance rating of not less than 2 hours.

4.	In rooms or areas that are of noncombustible construction with wholly noncombustible contents.


----------



## tmurray (Jun 12, 2012)

NFPA 13 8.15.10.1 requires installation in electrical equipment rooms unless provisions of 8.15.10.3 are met;

1. The room is dedicated to electrical equipment only.

2. only dry type electrical equipment is used.

3. equipment is installed in a 2 hour fire rated enclosure including protection for penetrations.

4. no combustible storage is permitted to be stored in the room.


----------



## cda (Jun 12, 2012)

Need to find a link to.     My question is where does the Mass Building code require sprinklers in Electrical Rooms?

To see what the mass code says


----------



## mark handler (Jun 12, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> Need to find a link to.     My question is where does the Mass Building code require sprinklers in Electrical Rooms? To see what the mass code says


780 CMR: STATE BOARD OF BUILDING REGULATIONS AND STANDARDS

780 CMR: MASSACHUSETTS AMENDMENTS TO THE INTERNATIONAL BUILDING CODE 2009

http://www.mass.gov/eopss/docs/dps/8th-edition/9-fire-protection-systems.pdf

903.2 Replace the exception as follows:

Sprinklers shall not be omitted from any room merely because it is damp, of fire resistance-rated construction or contains electrical equipment.


----------



## steveray (Jun 12, 2012)

Good post Mark!


----------



## north star (Jun 12, 2012)

*+ + =*

Seems like it would be a dangerous environment for the firefighters

/ emergency responders to mix water and electricity, and then for

them to have to enter such spaces.

*+ = =*


----------



## cda (Jun 12, 2012)

north star said:
			
		

> *+ + =*Seems like it would be a dangerous environment for the firefighters
> 
> / emergency responders to mix water and electricity, and then for
> 
> ...


well if the fire starts in a room full of circuit breakers, because of one of them

1. you have a fire

2. maybe before the sprinkler system goes off the power will shut down to that breaker box

3. if the system goes off, it should control the fire and if power is still there, hopefully trip the power off

either way if no sprinklers firefighter opens door and encounters fire, has to fiqure out how to shut the electric down, and than add water, maybe more??????????


----------



## north star (Jun 12, 2012)

*+ +*

In this AHJ, the Fire Dept. regularly requests that all sprinkler

heads be removed in the electrical rooms and for there to be a

2 hr. rated assembly separating them.......Just seems more beneficial

to the fire dept. &  other emergency response personnel for there

NOT to be any sprinkler heads in an electrical room.

*+ +*


----------



## north star (Jun 12, 2012)

*+ +*

this posting is a duplicate of the one above  -  edited by north star

*+ +*


----------



## cda (Jun 12, 2012)

north star said:
			
		

> *+ +*In this AHJ, the Fire Dept. regularly requests that all sprinkler
> 
> heads be removed in the electrical rooms and for there to be a
> 
> ...


Is there some type of maximum of electrical equipment before they are removed or any type of electrical room warrants no heads????


----------

